# Freezing beans



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Coffee, not Heinz. Hi everyone, long time no speak. I have been looking but have nothing to add but I'm after a little advice please.

I want ant to buy 1kg of mocha java from rave. I only use about 350~g every month because I work away 2 weeks at a time then 2 at home. I've got some of their black bags with the valve on.

So to freeze them is it just a case of decanting them into the bags, taping up the valve, wrapping in cling film as well possibly and then freezing until a day before needed? Or do they need to go into a tub as well or anything?

Thanks,

James


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Leave to degas for a week, decant into bags with valves and tape over valve. Place in freezer. Allow frozen beans to come up to room temp before opening and don't re-freeze.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

You'll get a lot of different opinions as to whether there's even an advantage to be gained from freezing beans at all, but I'd say if there's so much debate then the difference it makes can't be all that substantial. Having said that, if I buy a lot of beans in one go then I do exactly what the poster above does, except I'm willing to just leave to de-gas for 3 or 4 days as a rule.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Keep them well sealed as freezing takes the water out, so they need to be in bags that don't allow moisture out... Which rules out most bags other than foils or nylons.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Steve7

Don't you mean if freezing and beans are not in properly sealed bags, moisture can get to the beans?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I double wrap mine in bags whilst still in the bag they came in and then put them in a sealable tupperware box and then into the freezer. I believe its important that they are not kept near anything with a strong smell.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Correct. I believe strong smells and moisture are two things that you should try to avoid if freezing your beans.


----------



## Rawk (Nov 17, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Leave to degas for a week, decant into bags with valves and tape over valve. Place in freezer. Allow frozen beans to come up to room temp before opening and don't re-freeze.


Stupid question coming up, but when you say decant into bags with valves and tape over value. - what's the point having a valve then?

Is that just for use outside of the freezer so to speak? So you could put them into normal bags in the freezer and then a bag with a valve when removed from freezer? Or something else?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not a stupid question.

The real problem with freezing beans is preventing any moisture getting into the beans whilst freezing. Ideally, you want to flash freeze but no domestic freezer can do this as far as I know. Using a bag with one way valve allows you to squeeze out excess air - remember, air has moisture in it however minute.,Sealing over the valve prevents any moisture getting into the beans whilst they are taken below freezing. Once you take the bag out of the freezer, remove the tape from the one way valve to allow the beans to breathe but don't open the bag until the beans have come up to room temp.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The truth is, it is all hot air including my opinion! There is no proof, one way the other. If the beans are fully de-gassed, then why tape the one way valve as that lets stuff out, not it. The truth is, you either need to find someone to share a kilo with, drink more coffee, or buy an aeropress and hand grinder to take away with you!.

I think the way Ronsil (where is he?) does it is to weigh out enough for a single shot, bag it somehow and freeze it. If you open a foil bag and expose it to the air then you are going to start the staling and de-gassing off again.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I haven't bothered freezing any beans after a lot of what I've read here that's been said on the subject. I'm just finishing off the last of a bag of Stewartscoffees Swiss Espresso. Roast date 23/01/15. Kept in a cool dark cupboard until tail end of last week when I opened them. Only been adding beans that I'm likely to use during each morning session to grinder hopper. Rest have been stored in a Vacu Vin coffee container. Air tight/vacuum from expelling all air. One-way valve on lid to allow any remaining co2 to escape whilst keeping any air from getting in. I'm still getting a waft of fresh smelling beans each time I take the lid off. Lots of crema when pulling shots still. Feel no need to freeze beans. Since placing order I've realised 500g x 3 has taken me almost two months to get through so when placing a Rave order beginning of last week, I only ordered 350g x 3 rather than 1kg x 2 as originally planned. It's been said time and time again by others, order what you're likely to use in a month rather than kilos at a time then feeling the need to freeze surplus beans.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

To be clear... Freezing removes moisture from items and dries them out to some degree as the moisture is removed as it comes to the surface.

Getting moisture in is a little misleading as what actually happens is that any ambient water can ice, and damage food as it expands.

Moisture loss, or ice crystals evaporating from the surface area of a product, produces freezer burn-a grainy, brownish spot where the tissues become dry and tough. This surface freeze-dried area is very likely to develop off flavors. Packaging designed specifically for freezing foods will prevent freezer burn.

So best to seal to protect water moving both ways! Athough the exact chemistry is quite hard to articulate as it depends on how quickly things are frozen, etc etc etc.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> I haven't bothered freezing any beans after a lot of what I've read here that's been said on the subject. I'm just finishing off the last of a bag of Stewartscoffees Swiss Espresso. Roast date 23/01/15. Kept in a cool dark cupboard until tail end of last week when I opened them. Only been adding beans that I'm likely to use during each morning session to grinder hopper. Rest have been stored in a Vacu Vin coffee container. Air tight/vacuum from expelling all air. One-way valve on lid to allow any remaining co2 to escape whilst keeping any air from getting in. I'm still getting a waft of fresh smelling beans each time I take the lid off. Lots of crema when pulling shots still. Feel no need to freeze beans. Since placing order I've realised 500g x 3 has taken me almost two months to get through so when placing a Rave order beginning of last week, I only ordered 350g x 3 rather than 1kg x 2 as originally planned. It's been said time and time again by others, order what you're likely to use in a month rather than kilos at a time then feeling the need to freeze surplus beans.


Are the Vacu Vins any good, look good, do you think this is a viable alternative to freezing?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Would certainly give them the thumbs up. Have been using them since the New Year. Currently have some Rave Mocha Java beans in one of them, one month post roast date (as of yesterday) and still smell and taste good. marcuswar also uses and is happy with them.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Just ordered one to try it, the reason I ask is that I have just finished my last batch of beans from Rave but felt they went "off" after only a couple of weeks. I keep them in the bag they arrived in and inside an airtight container and only grind what I need.

When I say went "off " I mean that I had to grind much finer that initially, got very little crema and was getting a 1:2 ration in about only 16 seconds.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Did you go for the medium (1.3 litre) size which includes the pump? Smaller size (0.65 litre) isn't supplied with the pump. I have both small and medium. Former is ideal for smaller quantities like Rave's 350g bags. Latter would comfortably take 500g with room to spare.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Yep bigger one mate


----------



## richn (Apr 27, 2015)

Interesting! I will definitely try out the Vacu Vin containers - I've been using their wine stoppers for years and love them.


----------



## donnabegg (May 28, 2015)

James811 said:


> Coffee, not Heinz. Hi everyone, long time no speak. I have been looking but have nothing to add but I'm after a little advice please.
> 
> I want ant to buy 1kg of mocha java from rave. I only use about 350~g every month because I work away 2 weeks at a time then 2 at home. I've got some of their black bags with the valve on.
> 
> ...


Allow frozen beans to come up to room temp before opening


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

donnabegg said:


> Allow frozen beans to come up to room temp before opening


You dont need to copy the first post of old threads to contribute


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok first time I have tried beans out the freezer I have taken them out and un taped the valve how long shall I leave them before putting them into my coffee compass jar


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Think others have mentioned anything from a few hours up to 12 before using them? Didn't someone post just the other day that you even grind beans straight out of the freezer in a push but would need to grind finer?

I've never frozen beans before so can't speak from experience.


----------

